
On Legalizing Medical Cannabis: The DEA Responds - aaronbrethorst
http://anewdomain.net/2016/06/21/on-cannabis-rescheduling-questions-the-dea-responds-exclusive/
======
tracker1
Man, totally reminds me of Pinocchio lying in Shrek 2 (or was it 3).

I only glossed over the article, but it sounds like the DEA will, maybe
someday possibly reschedule marijuana as a Schedule 2 drug, that may or may
not include any given form, leaving some forms as Schedule 1 or not. And that
they absolutely, probably may or may not in all probability go after people
who take medical marijuana across state lines.

